
Death Knell #56: Apple’s Closed System Doomed to Die | The Mac Observer - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/death_knell_56_apples_closed_system_doomed_to_die/
======
Binky216
Such a pointless article. Saying that "Apple's closed system is doomed to die"
is not the same as saying that Apple is doomed to die. If Apple absolutely
refuses to ever adjust to market demands, technology improvements and changes
in culture, then they'd be doomed to die. I think Apple has proven they havea
damn good track record of showing flexibility when needed. They run a closed
system right now because THEY CAN. The consumers are happy with what they
provide and we're all greedily gobbling up what they're selling. When the
market starts demanding an open system, I'd be willing to bet Apple will be
there supporting that.

Why is it your MacBook Pro runs on an Intel chip and can run Windows7 natively
now? 10-15 years ago this was unthinkable. The market demanded some level of
compatibility and Apple met the demand.

